

A plea to Google: please improve this search "how to commit suicide" - ssn
https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+commit+suicide
Shocked by Aaron Swartz death, I think that we all must help avoid what is avoidable.
======
shanelja
I don't see how they could possibly do any more than they already are given
the PPC search results at the side and top. Granted, they could redirect you
to somewhere else to help you, but that is going above and beyond, I think
it's already enough.

